# A Few Fish and a Few Hot Texas Ladies!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Bryan and I took my wife and a few of her girl friends out yesterday and did some filming for Texas Boys Outdoors. Winds were pumping pretty much all day out of the east, and I prob would have even rescheduled but these beautiful ladies just wanted to have some fun and get out on the water, so thats exactly what we did! Had 2 that had never been saltwater fishing so it was awesome teaching them the basics, they all did great. We tried to hide from the wind and were able to put the ladies on some small trout and sand trout until they're arms hurt! Of course we caught the usual suspects including gaftop, croakers and whiting as well. Overall it was an awesome day on the water with some good friends and the ladies showed why our Texas gals are simply the best! Ya'll will def enjoy the video, an prob agree with the title!! Anyone looking to fish and learn East Bay, give Bryan a call (Captain Bryan Brawner-409-256-1265), he's a good buddy and fun to fish with. Here's the link to video and some pics, enjoy!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------

